# Stocking up freezer unexpectedly



## buzzy (Jun 25, 2020)

Up early this morning & outside with the hound. Heard the sound of car impacting. Guy got out with flash light & walked around car then got back in & drove away. Grabbed my flash light & walked to corner of yard. There laid a big old doe that wasn't all busted up. Got the truck to back up to it for loading. Backed into garage & hung up to skin. Only skinned out quarters & split back to get to back straps. Not about to gut a road kill. Glad it was cool this morning. Got 4 good quarters & both back straps. Have in frig spread out to help cool quicker. Now I have some fresh meat to stock freezer. Only problem is cutting up this time of year. Maybe take to basement where cooler. Thanks for looking.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 25, 2020)

B, Nice to be able to use the deer instead of wasting it ! Enjoy and cut quick ! :)


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 25, 2020)

Glad to see it getting used vs wasted ! The feds would give me a fine for that here in Kommiefornia


----------



## mike243 (Jun 25, 2020)

We are supposed to call the police and they will give us a number saying it was road kill, most of time most of the meat is ruined, a head shot is rare around here it seems, love fresh back strap biscuits and gravy


----------



## buzzy (Jun 25, 2020)

Called PA game commission & got road kill permit. This was hit by a car instead of milk truck or tri axle  dump truck that really busts them up. I was surprised as much was good as there was.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice save on your part. Lucky as much of it was as good as it was even most road kills have some meat lost.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 25, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> Glad to see it getting used vs wasted ! The feds would give me a fine for that here in Kommiefornia


 sure is stupid isn’t it.


----------



## buzzy (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice save on your part. Lucky as much of it was as good as it was even most road kills have some meat lost.

Warren

Probably fined some meat loss when I get around to cutting up. Big hurry to get in frig this morning.


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 25, 2020)

Street meat.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice job of taking advantage of a unexpected opportunity! RAY


----------



## texomakid (Jun 25, 2020)

Funny story on this same subject:

Years ago, Dad & his brother hit a deer coming home from work. This was back in the day before cell phones so deer is dead and the truck has broken plastic in the grill area but drivable so they run to Uncle Jimmy's house which is just a few miles away and call OHP to report the incident. While on the phone they asked what would happen to the meat and the OHP trooper told them on the phone the animal would be left on the side of the road but they had permission to go back and harvest the animal if it was in condition to do so. Dad & uncle Jimmy head back to load up the dear for processing ......... but it's gone when they got back some 20 minutes later. They both swear it was dead? maybe, maybe not.......


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2020)

texomakid said:


> Funny story on this same subject:
> 
> Years ago, Dad & his brother hit a deer coming home from work. This was back in the day before cell phones so deer is dead and the truck has broken plastic in the grill area but drivable so they run to Uncle Jimmy's house which is just a few miles away and call OHP to report the incident. While on the phone they asked what would happen to the meat and the OHP trooper told them on the phone the animal would be left on the side of the road but they had permission to go back and harvest the animal if it was in condition to do so. Dad & uncle Jimmy head back to load up the dear for processing ......... but it's gone when they got back some 20 minutes later. They both swear it was dead? maybe, maybe not.......




LOL---Quite possible it coulda just been knocked out. Seen it before.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2020)

buzzy said:


> Up early this morning & outside with the hound. Heard the sound of car impacting. Guy got out with flash light & walked around car then got back in & drove away. Grabbed my flash light & walked to corner of yard. There laid a big old doe that wasn't all busted up. Got the truck to back up to it for loading. Backed into garage & hung up to skin. Only skinned out quarters & split back to get to back straps. Not about to gut a road kill. Glad it was cool this morning. Got 4 good quarters & both back straps. Have in frig spread out to help cool quicker. Now I have some fresh meat to stock freezer. Only problem is cutting up this time of year. Maybe take to basement where cooler. Thanks for looking.




Hmmm---Now there's a coincidence---I just Smoked 2 Backstraps yesterday, after curing for 9 days---Into Venison Dried Beef.

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 25, 2020)

That brings back an old memory buzzy.  In the early 90's my buddies and I were cruising around Wartrace, TN in a 70's Ford stepbed with a messed up hood latch, and a deer didn't time its jump across the road just right.  We called TWRA and the local agent said we could keep it for processing, or he would.  Long story short, we ate like kings, and the hood latch magically fixed itself!   True story.

Dave


----------

